# First Rescue @ 8am tomorrow.......



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good for you! How wonderful that he's getting out of there! You done good...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's great!! Get that boy outta there!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for helping get that poor boy out of there!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He doesn't know it now, but his life is about to take a turn for the better!!!!! I hope he never has to look back that way again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

God bless you! I'm so glad you searched and found a way to get him out of that situation.  Thank you, thank you! Brighter days ahead for this boy.

Remember to take your camera so you can share pics with us, we are cheering you on!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sweet of you. He is a super lucky boy! Thanks.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

great job getting that poor boy out of there!
you and your wife and friend ROCK!
There is no greater feeling than knowing you
helped give this boy what he needs, love and
a chance. Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for saving that poor dog's life!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey's Dad..*

Bailey's Dad:

*You, Your Wife, and Your Friend are this sweetheart's Dog Angels!!*

You will make sure they he has a beautiful life, where he is loved, cared for and treated with the utmost respect!!

God Bless You!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You and your wife were put in that boy's path for a reason. Bless you!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> You and your wife were put in that boy's path for a reason. Bless you!


You know, I feel that way, too. 

I don't know how I'll handle seeing those people again and being civil to them. I have to until we get him loaded up. When I try and imagine the agony that poor dog has gone through. Can you imagine how many months he whined or barked at the door, looking for attention?? And what evil did those retards inflict on him to get him to shut up????

Thats the kind of stuff going through my head right now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You and your wife are that goldens hero. He will be so happy to get out of there and I hope that lady willl take him if you dont keep him. 
I would drive off some and then walk back and give those people a piece of my mind for treating any animal like that. Tell them they are lucky you dont turn them in for animal abuse and might still. 
I know it is hard with your wife having MS but maybe this guy will surprise you with his joy in being out of there.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Bless you for saving this poor babies life...You are TRUE HEROS!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I cannot wait to hear how this goes. I do fear for the dog and heartworms and other health issues, esp. if he has been outside the whole time. After the initial nutsyness of being around humans for the first time, you may find that he is aware of your wife's limitations and is the companion that she needs?!. You also might have to shave him to get him back on a grooming schedule.. 
Thank you for rescueing this dog and giving him such a brighter future.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Well we got him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We loaded him up in Patty's Pickup and she headed off to the vet with him. He will get his shots today and a general once over. She is going to the local humane society for a neuter voucher also. You could tell he had never been in a truck before. He had no idea how to get in. I had to pick him up like a baby and set him on the front seat. He was so good, he just sat there looking around. The retard owners never said a word to him, just thanked me for taking him. ********.....

He is going to be a GREAT dog and I'm going to try my hardest to find him a permanent home. For now he's safe and with Patty's care he will start to learn what it's like to be a Golden Retriever. He has simply been existing the last two years. 

I'll post updates about him and if anyone out there would like him, pm me. 

Here's a pic I took this morning:


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

He is just beautiful!!! Bless you for saving him!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful! He sure is a looker! What state are you in? I have several Florida homes looking for a young dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just BEAUTIFUL. I hope that he is healthy and will be easy to train. You can see how much he wants to be loved.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

BIG sigh of relief and a HUGE thank you for taking action. 

Several months ago, some volunteers from our golden rescue spent weeks trying to capture a dog running wild. They thought she was a golden but couldn't get close enough to tell for sure. 

She turned out to be a lab mix, about 4 years old, and was completely unaccustomed to human contact. She's now been rehabilitated and is happily in her forever home. She caught onto being pampered and loved very quickly, which I am positive will happen to this lucky guy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL! If my husband saw him, he'd have a home in CT!!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

He is gorgeous!
glad everything went well on the pick up
your right, what heartless people he came from,
must really suck to be them!
look forward to updates
big hugs to you three on a job well done


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He is beautiful! He sure is a looker! What state are you in? I have several Florida homes looking for a young dog.


I'm in Northwest Arkansas. Home to Wal-Mart, Tyson chicken and the Razorbacks, who should have beat Alabama but didn't because they have the stupidest coach in the SEC.

I called Patty about an hour ago for an update. She got him his shots and had the vet look him over. She is going to change his food which should help his coat and he is slightly under weight. Teeth need to be cleaned. Lots of tarter but other than that he's OK. She took him to the dog park and he made a friend with a Pug pup. They played for 45 minutes. Then she spent another 45 minutes teaching him what a dog toy was.:no: He didn't know. She threw it and he would just watch her. She took it and put it in his mouth and he finally figured out that this thing is fun!! Is that sad or what? 2.5 years old and never had a toy. 

It's like a whole new world opening up for this guy. This is probably the best day of his life. And tomorrow will be even better. 

She took him home to her place and introduced him to her other Goldens. They took to him right away except for her old blind Golden. I guess he's 14, blind and cranky with every dog. Typical old man.

He's going to be fine. It's such a thrill to be a part of this. Watching a neglected dog have his life changed for the better. 

By the way, his name is Duncan. Thats what his moron owners told me. But he wouldn't answer to it, probably because he never heard it. We are going to still call him that. He has a regal look to him and Duncan fits.

Thanks for the kind words. But I had to do something. I couldn't have slept at night knowing a dog like this was out there with nothing.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

He is VERY REGAL! Bless you for doing this for HIM! 
Keep us posted!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Beautiful Boy! He is going to make someone a wonderful friend! Thanks so much for saving him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that everything is going so well for him and he is in pretty good health. How sad is it to not know what a toy is? That just breaks my heart. Hope he continues to do well. I love the name Duncan, very regal.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was thinking you were going to keep him. Does Bailey not like him? He is GORGEOUS. I would jump at the chance to meet him if I was closer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey's Dad.*

You and your wife are Dog Angels in my Book!!

Duncan is gorgeous!!!

Can you keep him? I hope!!!!

I love spoiling dogs-especially RESCUED Dogs!!!!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I"m thrilled with the update on Duncan. Life for him will just keep getting better! (And take the praise, you ARE a hero.)


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog!!!!! Does he still need a home?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Swanolck said:


> What a gorgeous dog!!!!! Does he still need a home?


Yes he does.

Patty will foster him as long as it takes to find him a forever home. That I know.

As I mentioned in my original post, my wife has MS and Duncan would be too much for her to handle. He's not house trained yet and is basically a 2.5 year old dog with the mind of a 7 week old pup. I know how hard it is to believe but Duncan doesn't know anything, but he is a loving sweet dog. I would take him in a heart beat if he was more developed and socialized. Besides we just adopted another Golden we are getting Sunday and 2 is all our village allows.

I don't think I would want anyone taking Duncan just yet. Give Patty a week or two with him. I know she will work wonders with this dog. He's in the best hands right now. 

He needs to learn how to be a dog. He's been totally isolated for two years. No affection, no one played with him, no one talked to him. Can you imagine that???

But again anyone interested in Duncan and giving him a home please PM me. Patty has shipped dogs to people before.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He is such a pretty golden color. I hope you keep everyone here updated on how he is progressing!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

Duncan:

Enjoy your life now sweet boy and the right person for family will come along and swoop you up!!:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Duncan your lucky to find such nice and loving people like Bailey's Dad who got you out and in a loving surrounding. I'm sure he will learn really quick. God bless you and your wife for what you did for this gorgeous boy.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

:dblthumb2:yipee: He's just beautiful. He looks alot like our recent rescue G-Dog who is 2. His picture is in my avatar. Thank you for getting that beautiful boy out of there. Sounds like you found a Golden nugget in the rough. Best Wishes and keep us posted. :thanks::You_Rock_


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How anyone could NOT love that gorgeous dog is totally incomprehensible. Thanks so much for getting him out of there and into good hands. Better days ahead for him now, it won't take long at all to find him wonderful home.

Again, thank you for following you heart and rescuing him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wooohooo  WTG!!! Blessed are those who save one of God's creatures! You certainly answered this goldens prayers 

He's a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

He is beautiful! Bless you and your wife, and your friend Patty, for helping this sweet boy. 

I'm sure you all will make sure he has a wonderful forever home.

Please keep us posted with updates!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I just went to see Patty @ Petco to get an update on Duncan. She said he is the sweetest dog she's had in awhile and she has really come to love him. 

She said, "that good boy might not be going anywhere". 

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

That would be a very heartwarming and happy ending if Patty adopts Duncan!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let's see more pics when you can. Sounds like a great ending in the making!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm so thrilled to hear that!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gosh you are just a saint! Thank you and your wife and Patty for taking him from that horrible place, BTW he is so adorable!!!! Best of luck finding him his forever home!!!


----------

